# Alaskan Malamutes



## MalamuteInfo (May 18, 2006)

Hiya folks!

I'm a breeder and exhibitor of Alaskan Malamutes, and have been for nearly 14 years. I stumbled across this chat-list and found a "breeder" advertising pups for sale on this list.

If anyone has agreed to buy one of these puppies BEWARE, they may not be purebred and their parents most likely have not been screened for the serious health problems that are common in the breed. So, before parting with your money for a dog that may result in hefty vet bills down the track PLEASE visit this website to find how GENUINELY responsible Malamute breeders operate:

www.malamuteinfo.com

Also, a responsible breeder will take a dog back no matter how old it is, and you need more than just a small suburban backyard in order to honor that responsibility. You can purchase a guaranteed pure-bred puppy whose parents have all nessesary health clearances for the same price as a backyard bred puppy. A reputable breeder will also give a money back or replacment guarantee if the pup develops a hereditary disorder.

Kind regards

Malamute Info Webmaster


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

thanks for the warning BUT BOTH MY MAL"S ARE PURE BREED have been xrayed for Hip Dysplasia(with report) ,Eye Diseases,Chondrodysplasia,and both got the all clear from my VET.
All come with vet health check micro chipped and Vacc'ed i check backyards and ppl who buy my mal's get a guarantee or money back and if they for some reason can not have the Malamute at ANY AGE WILL COME BACK TO ME .
So before you start telling ppl not to buy my mal's just to try and make yourself look good and FIRST try and find out information about me and my mal's before passing the stone.
Mischa and Fang have PURE BREED PAPERS but am not selling the pups with PAPERS.
All pups sold come with food,food and water bowl,bed & bedding, lead and collar,papers about the breed, 24 hr Contact Details,Book all About Mals after spending time with me and my mal's i see if a mal is right for them not them saying yes i want a mal and thats it am not like that and never will be my dogs are my babies and am very pickie where they go and who they go to i even do rspca/police checks on the people even before i think of selling the puppies.

So thats my two cents worth better do your HOMEWORK next time before telling people to BEWARE.

Sammie


----------



## Greebo (May 18, 2006)

I am also an owner of 2 malamutes. Such generalised accusations are not going to get me to visit your website. In fact you have achieved the opposite.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2006)

you would they would have contacted sammie before posting such a slanderous thread, 
takes all kinds i spose


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

there is one born every day  need a good laugh heheheheheheh
see how IT is only a new member and there first post is to tell everyone to BEWARE OF ME .....................


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

Greebo said:


> I am also an owner of 2 malamutes. Such generalised accusations are not going to get me to visit your website. In fact you have achieved the opposite.




 Greebo careful you might be next :roll: 
lol beware of sammie and Greebo hehehehehehehehe
god this site


----------



## Kris (May 18, 2006)

> i even do rspca/police checks on the people even before i think of selling the puppies.


Always thought it was illegal for members of the public to have police checks done on someone for a purpose other than employing them??


----------



## waruikazi (May 18, 2006)

I think it is but you can always ask them to get checked or you will not do buisness with them.


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

for the matter of saftey for the pup i always do check which i pay for which not everyone does.

And am not just a member of the public hehehehe


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2006)

its not what you its who you know :wink: its very easy to police check anybody


----------



## Kris (May 18, 2006)

Oh...didn't realise you were a cop PK :wink:


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

theres alot ppl dont know about me


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2006)

you are a mystery wrapped in riddle sammie  or vica versa


----------



## Kris (May 18, 2006)

So if you are a cop, then wouldn't that be an abuse of powers?? Isn't it an invasion of privacy?


----------



## NoOne (May 18, 2006)

Your not a cop PK :lol:


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

well i have been told that am rude :lol: etc etc etc do ppl have anything else to do then try to black my name now its time for the gloves to come OFF :twisted: :twisted: 

but i am a mystery just waiting to be unwrapped lol


----------



## Wrasse (May 18, 2006)

What bloody difference does a police record make to your ability to own a dog ??

Based on that reasoning, most people shouldn't be able to have children either, because surely you would have to have more integrity/honesty and a clean police record for kids, than you would a dog.

This is just plain silly.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (May 18, 2006)

Hey Sam, as you know I am a Registered Cat Breeder and I thought buying from another reg breeder should buy me some safety with selecting my breeding cat's. However being a reg breeder means nothing, you may have the papers to prove something but dont mean some are any better than a back yard breeder as I sadly found out after buying a Cat from a Reg breeder in QLD and after picking my new kitten up from the airport I was devastated to see it had conjuctivitis. After a few hundred $$$ and some test it showed up my new kitten had Clymidia Conjuntivitis. I was shocked and saddend that a reg breeder would drop their standards so low and sell this kitten let alone to another breeder. I couldnt keep this cat for breeding and the breeder said she took no responsability for it, shame isnt it :evil: 

As for new owners I to have knocked some people back as the approach some take about asking for a kitten. these are your baby's and you must feel right where they are going.

As for children I agree, people should have to apply before having children as I am sure there is plenty out there not being loved and treated how they should be, such a sad world we live in :cry: 

It sounds like you are doing all the right things Sam and I wish you the best with your new bundles, hope all goes well.


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

cops all in the family and the comm is held very high within my family.

am not abuseing powers all is done above board


----------



## Kris (May 18, 2006)

Lol well gosh I'm just plain confused now. I thought there were laws in place to protect people from having their private lives dug into by just anyone for anything. Simple country bumpkin I guess eh.


----------



## waruikazi (May 18, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> What bloody difference does a police record make to your ability to own a dog ??
> 
> Based on that reasoning, most people shouldn't be able to have children either, because surely you would have to have more integrity/honesty and a clean police record for kids, than you would a dog.
> 
> This is just plain silly.



I work with alot of kids and you are right there are alot of people wj=ho should not have kids that is for sure!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2006)

> but i am a mystery just waiting to be unwrapped lol


hmm,id like to see that...please
wrasse if your police check shows any animal related offences it woud have a bearing,,dont get me wrong, im all for privacy and stuff but there is another thing called freedom of imformation


----------



## NoOne (May 18, 2006)

So can you run check on anyone you feel like?

If you can do it then surely the general public can.


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> What bloody difference does a police record make to your ability to own a dog ??
> 
> Based on that reasoning, most people shouldn't be able to have children either, because surely you would have to have more integrity/honesty and a clean police record for kids, than you would a dog.
> 
> This is just plain silly.




check to see if they have been charged with animal crulety and with the rspca


----------



## waruikazi (May 18, 2006)

Well i know in the NT you can't just go and do a check on anyone!


----------



## Kersten (May 18, 2006)

Then based on that reason there'd be no need for a police check as the RSPCA would be informed of any cruelty cases, since they're the first people contacted and are involved in checking the animals in these cases.


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

you can walk into any police station or call walk ins always better tell them your story etc give full details on person in question they check to see anything with animals nothing else is given out but takes time.

Anyhow thread is not about police checks its about being A WARE OF ME hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## NaughtyByNature (May 18, 2006)

You got me scared  

:wink:


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

Snake_Girl said:


> You got me scared
> 
> :wink:



well its there in black and white BEWARE OF SELLER hehehehehehehehe

 :wink:


----------



## Kersten (May 18, 2006)

I didn't see any accusations, just someone pointing out that there may be problems and that they should investigate thoroughly before buying. Since you've answered that and are happy to provide proof the animals are fine, I fail to see a problem with the original post. I certainly didn't see them saying you were shonky or definitely selling cross breds or sick animals. I'm with Kris, simple, confused country bumpkin....maybe I need someone to help me out with this


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 18, 2006)

I call BS!
It is an invasion of privacy, unless they sign a statement authorising a criminal check be done and even then I doubt they would allow a dog breeder to check a prospective buyers record. That is the only way employers are able to do a check is by you signing an agreement allowing them to & majority of the time they ask you to supply the record sheet yourself when you go in for an interview. Even then the position would have to have good cause to descriminate against those with a criminal record, such as a government job, public transport etc.


----------



## NoOne (May 18, 2006)

So basically you can't do police checks, you can just do animal checks on people, like anyone else could?


----------



## pythonkisses (May 18, 2006)

I stumbled across this chat-list and found a "breeder" advertising pups for sale on this list. 

If anyone has agreed to buy one of these puppies BEWARE, they may not be purebred and their parents most likely have not been screened for the serious health problems that are common in the breed. 

Also, a responsible breeder will take a dog back no matter how old it is, and you need more than just a small suburban backyard in order to honor that responsibility. You can purchase a guaranteed pure-bred puppy ($800 - $1500) :roll: whose parents have all nessesary health clearances for the same price as a backyard bred puppy($500-$600) :lol: . A reputable breeder will also give a money back or replacment guarantee if the pup develops a hereditary disorder.


----------



## Kersten (May 18, 2006)

Yeah....it says may not be....may not. Not, this person is selling mongrels or sick animals. Oh so lost...so simple....


----------



## NaughtyByNature (May 18, 2006)

lol yep Sam I think it was a little dig at you personly but it was done in a manner which could have been better, perhaps asking you questions on your animals instead of the way it was put across. 
I dont do police checks just ask a lot of questions and hope my babies go to the right home, thats all we should be able to do and hope for.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 18, 2006)

this person who posted this has googled malamutes and been directed to this site,,they have no interest in herps and have registered here for the reasons of warning potential owners and maybe cutting out the competition and getting sales 
contact them on the malamute website and give em a piece of your mind
baz


----------



## NaughtyByNature (May 18, 2006)

lol, nothing like a bit of friendly competition is there :wink:


----------



## JungleRob (May 18, 2006)

Guess we won't be seeing or hearing much more from MalamuteInfo!

Thanks for the warning, but SEEEE YAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!

Sammie for Administrator.


----------



## MalamuteInfo (May 19, 2006)

Hi Sammie,

I thought we'd been through all this already when you were telling all these fibbies on a malamute chat-list last year, where you yourself stated that you had rescued Mischa and DID NOT have pedigree papers for her ... then you tried to say that you had a DNA test to prove she was pure-bred, a test that does not even exist, the fact is there is no DNA test that differenciates between breeds of dog. If you have gotten hold of pedigree papers good for you, but I wasn't aware the Royal New South Wales Canine Council supplied papers to non-members who just happen to ask for them.

A regular Vet is NOT qualified to accurately assess hip status, Sammie. X-Rays need to be taken and assessed by a Specialist Radiologist. Same with eyes, Sammie, there are diseases that can only be dectected in their early stages (BEFORE blindness actually accurs) using special Opthalmic instruments that regular Vets just don't have, only Canine Opthalmologists have this equipment. So your comments saying your VET has done these checks doesn't make sense at all. And Chondrodysplasia ... how did your vet check for that Sammie? The only check that can be done for this disease is X-Raying of pups BEFORE the age the of 12 weeks, so how could Fang and Mischa be "cleared of it by your vet"? And Ch'd ratings aren't given to dogs without pedigree papers, Sammie. 

Police just can't go onto someone's private property to check if they are looking after their animals properly. That is the job of the RSPCA and even THEY can't go in and do checks unless they SEE from the outside that a dog is badly neglected or being abused.

You folks think what you want to, and believe Sammie if you choose as it's no skin off my nose ... it's your money. All I ask is that you research the breed thoroughly, don't just take my word for it. Also visit pounds and shelters and these websites:

http://www.goldenyearsamr.org/
www.winterpaws.com.au

before purchasing a cute Malamute puppy that will grow into a large, energetic, extremely psycally strong dog with a very strong will.

Anyone can read websites and learn what to SAY in order to convey knowledge and honesty, but PROVING it is something else. Before buying a Malamute ask to VIEW proof of pedigree and ask to VIEW health reports determined by the Specialists mentioned above.

Sammie, if you actually HAVE gotten the proper Hip and Eye Clearances for your dogs then I'm glad that you are at least trying to do the right thing by these lives you are bringing into the world ... but if you're fibbing again ... SHAME ON YOU!

Malamute Info Webmaster.


----------



## dobermanmick (May 19, 2006)

Why come here Just to be a ****_stirrer
You sound like you have a bad attitude and want to hold a monopoly of the market for your dogs :roll: grow up


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 19, 2006)

> Anyone can read websites and learn what to SAY in order to convey knowledge and honesty, but PROVING it is something else


WHO ARE YOU AGAIN??
pk, better get some sticky tape mate :wink: 
.


----------



## pythonkisses (May 19, 2006)

funny thing thou i brought Mischa from A REG BREEDER and fang has his papers better listen to dobermanmick and GROW UP.......

ANYWAY WHY ARE YOU ON THIS SITE
Just to cause S*$% YOU HAVE NOTHING TO OFFER THIS SITE 
DONT it Say on front page
"Our site is for owners and lovers of Australian snakes and our forums are full of herp keepers and enthusiasts."
This community is a privately run site and strictly moderated, and any anti-social behaviour will not be tolerated. Please ensure you have read the Site Rules, they ARE enforced!
SO WHY ARE YOU HERE ????????????????

YOU HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH SNAKES OR REPTILES FOR THAT MATTER. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Spike14 (May 19, 2006)

i think you should leave the site, dont like you


----------



## FAY (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the good advice!!


----------



## BargainBucket (May 19, 2006)

Cheers for the advice Malamuteinfo, its always good to get the truth out in the open about dodgy sellers.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 19, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 19, 2006)

> Why does everyone else feel the need to jump in?


HMMMM :?


----------



## dino (May 19, 2006)

whats the fuss over anyway do you think every one is going out to by malamutes you should post a warning about the breed , it would have to be the most stupid stubborn useless breed of dog there is (i lived with someone who owned and bred them since 1988) and if you can teach one to answer its own name your doing well people who own them normally try and convince you its the same thing as a siberian huskie "just better because they are more tollerant of the warmer weather .i think thats disrespectfull to the huskies they are one of the smartest working dogs compared to a big $1000 ball of fur thats scared of its own tail, when you see a malamute ask the owner what tricks can it do..the whole seen is really bitchy my ex was approched by a malamute owner who lived two blocks away he wanted his stud to mount one of our girls we refused so the owner just opened our back gate and let his dog in with our girls the resulting litter he claimed was half his (he just made an appointment pretending to purchase turned up with his dog and tried to take half the pups then and there after i kicked him out he came back with the police saying we have his pups .they told him to not waste their time after they found out the story its a lot like the GTP thing we see lots of people just see $$$


----------



## MalamuteInfo (May 19, 2006)

Why are you being so defensive, Sammie? I have only made some simple points, that's all. How am I being anti-social? I'm just trying to make people aware is all. Why would you be offended by this? You should be glad I'm bringing these points to people's attention, because you're doing the right thing by the dogs ... aren't you? 

I was actually referred to this site by an existing member. A member who was concerned about "a backyard breeder selling pups on this chat list". 

Reputable breeders actually have waiting lists that last for sometimes years and don't even need to advertise their puppies. They care about the dogs are sick of the phone calls from unfortunate puppy buyers not knowing what to do with their hip dysplastic pup, or adolecsent dog that's out of control because they weren't warned and educated about the breed before purchasing the puppy. Reputable breeders don't make any money out of their dogs, proper care and maintenance and PROPER health screening to ensure the health of the litter prevents any profit some folks think will be made.

So the point is not a "monopoly of the market" ... the point is concern about the DOGS, their health and wellbeing and doing all I can to prevent pounds and shelters filling up with Alaskan Malamutes.


----------



## NoOne (May 19, 2006)

Think of it like this sammie, how do you feel about people that sell reptiles off license?
I know it's not exactly the same but selling reptiles off license is frowned upon by the general keeping public.

I can assure you not all off license keepers are dodgy, but not many of us would take our chances with one.

Dog breeders are no different, because backyard breeders cause so many problems its frowned upon, doesn't mean all backyard breeders are dodgy though.
Fact remains you haven't got papers for your pups and no matter what good things you do with these pups it won't make up for that.

I think it's fair enough for a breeder to say something about your dogs IMO as i'm sure you would say something about it if it was a unlicensed reptile keeper.
I think the more people that teach others about Mals and huskies the better, it's a shame to see them end up in rescue homes etc.


----------



## soulweaver (May 19, 2006)

ok,

i think everyone has made there point. 

As stated this is a snake forum and not a dog forum. This thread can stay here for people to read, and make there own minds up, but i fail to see the point in going on about this. 

If any members have questions that they want to ask then feel free. I just don't want to see this turn into a fight, about something that is irrelevant to this site. 

.............now where did i put those papers for my pure bred snakes??? :roll:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (May 22, 2006)

I have had purebreds, I have had mutts....Just because someone has 'papers' for a dog doesn't guarantee you quality. I speak from experience. 

Most 'breeders' of purebreds have only two motivators. 
One: Awards, Plaques, Trophies, and anything else that says they're so clever because they've inbred their dogs enough to fit the 'fancy' standards....
Two: Money when pup time rolls on. 

Anyone who says otherwise is flat out a liar. Ask anyone who owns a purebred dog, and who breeds said dog....how much do you charge for a pup...watch the dollarsigns pop into their eyes as they tell you some exorbitant amount. 

Charging a lot doesn't guarantee the dog will lead a wonderful life, and be loved. I've seen purebred animals in shelters....alongside the mutts. 

I don't see the problem with someone selling pups that are technically 'purebred'- just because they don't have papers. You only need 'papers' if you are going to breed your dogs for showing, or to sell them for ridiculous amounts of money. If licensed breeders can sell mutts (for example maltese X ****zu) for $500+....then someone like Sam (for instance) who can actually say her animals are purebred, should also be allowed to charge ridiculous amounts of money. 

As far as I am concerned- if I see anything crossed with anything in a pet shop for $500....I wouldn't buy it. How is a cross breed dog purebred? It just isn't. 

How many breeders of malamutes for example get calls from new owners fretting about it doing something, or not doing something? A lot I'd say.....Whats the difference? 

In this case, Sam has scruples, has morals and I believe wouldn't leave anyone who'd purchased ANY animal from her in the lurch, or without some sort of negotiated resolution, in which both parties are happy. 
She is a good, kind person with a heart of gold, and doesn't need to be disparaged by someone who just came in here to spout off his 'Fanciers' crud. 

Mods, I'm surprised you allowed it for so long. 

Soul...did you find that paperwork yet? LMAO!!


----------

